# What's your favorite Morning Cigar



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I just sitting here smoking a Flor De Oliva and having a cup of coffee. Was wondering what everyone go to cigar in the morning is. I usually smoke 1 of 3 either FDO, Tampa Sweetheart 500 Maduro, or Vegas 5 Gold. :w


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Good morning Mike!

This morning I smoked an Oliva serie o maduro churchill, yesterday Camacho coyolar figurado, and a Montecristo Platinum #1 the day before that.

Guess I don’t have a favorite in the morning.

Dmntd


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have a go to morning cigar, but my favorite is a Hoyo short corona from 97 or 98. These are like coffee and cream when you get a good box.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Anything Fuente. I've found myself smoking more of these lately. Usually a Short Story or a Flor Fina Maduro. These are the two I have tried so far, and seem to go good any time of day. Very nice addition to my morning coffee.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Por Larrañaga PC;
RyJ Mille Fleurs;
Fonseca Cosaco;
La Aurora Corona/Petit Cororna;
La Gloria (Miami) #4


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LVH #1's. Great morning smoke. Just a hint of sweet, which I like in the morning.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

If I had enough of them, my morning smoke would be a Monte #4 or a Boli PC :w For the time being, I dig on RP 90s, Hemingways, and an occasional H Upmann Vintage Cameroon. Those are nice mornings...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the Perdomo Champagne as my early morning smoke. 

Hell I like it as my any time smoke!

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Hemingway Short Story. Great with a morning cup of coffee! If I can get a maduro SS, then the weekend will be a success! :w


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

If I smoke in the morning it is usually something mild, a IT Limited reserve or a Fonseca 5-50.


----------



## davidlei (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't bite my head off :mn ... but I like Macanudo in the morning. Never want to risk a stronger cigar at the beginning of the day. But I also hardly ever smoke in the morning anyway.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Trini Reyes goes great with a cup of coffee.
So does the Hemi Short Story.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Indian Tabac Maduro with Starbucks or Caribou coffee.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Casa Torano.. Out so I had a TS #500 maduro..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ERDM Panetela Larga
HDM Epicure No. 1
La Flor de Cano Corona


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I've found my favorite cigar in the morning with a cup o' joe is a K. Hansotia Symphony. I also like the AVO Classic, but these two are very similar to me in taste.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Usually Casa Torano or what ever else looks good


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I like them all.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I really enjoy a morning cigar with my coffee. My go-to morning cigar used to be a Dominican Por Larranaga. Also like Casa Torano and RyJ Reserva Real. Lately, I've been smoking a lot of ERdM Choix Supreme and HdM Epi 1's. Tried a PLPC yesterday. It was good with coffee, but I think I like those best later in the day with an Irish whiskey. This morning ... maybe a Monte 4.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I have one box of cigars that I find myself dipping into as a morning smoke. It is not a real popular cigar on this page, nor is it popular in the Habanos Lounge. It is the RyJ Cedros DeLuxe No. 1. I find this to be a relatively mild, but flavorful smoke. It is exactly what I want from a morning smoke. My box is from June '03. 

Whe I run out of those, I'll probably revert to my past AM fav, the Davidoff Grand Cru No. 2. This is probably the best of the (crappy) NC Davidoff's.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Helix maduro, CI's original cubans, Short Story


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I rarely smoke in the morning, but if I do, I'll pick out a 6month old Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte(pampalona size) or a 5 Vegas Gold(toro or torpedo size).


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

AF Gran Reserva Petit Corona or Spanish Lonsdale. They have a tea-like backdrop to a nice vegetal tobacco flavor that doesnt hit too hard before noon.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't often smoke in the morning (too busy sleeping until the last possible minute), but the other day I had a La Flor Dominicana double ligero Chisel that got me up and going nicely.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Helix Maduro, Goes Great With A Hot Cup Of Black Coffee "john Wayne Style"......


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning is where I like something with a smaller RG 38-45

Today it will be Aquarius, Reales Sumatra wrapper.


----------



## cigarluver (Oct 13, 2006)

olnumber7 said:


> I don't often smoke in the morning (too busy sleeping until the last possible minute), but the other day I had a La Flor Dominicana double ligero Chisel that got me up and going nicely.


Those are great with a cup of strong coffee.
Another one you might like is the Joya de Nicaragua Antano Consul or Machito. Those always satisfy when I want a strong NC cigar in the morning.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i hate to be gross and disgusting but if i smoke and drink coffee in the morning i get the runs.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

olnumber7 said:


> I don't often smoke in the morning (too busy sleeping until the last possible minute), but the other day I had a La Flor Dominicana double ligero Chisel that got me up and going nicely.


I'm hoping you eat breakfast first! u

I really enjoy a ERDM Demi tasse with a cup of coffee. these little puppies are full of flavor and last only about 30 min.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I like a nice mild cigar for my first of the morning smoke. There is not really one favorite but, since you are twisting my arm I will tell.

Gispert Natural


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll smoke almost anything almost anytime, but the other day I has a VS 55 Series Sungrown (robusto) with my coffee, and they paired up pretty nicely.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

The Edge Lite works well for me.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't feel like smoking until around 2-3pm


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

For me, I would have to go with a Zino Classic and a cup of coffee... a great mornin' combo!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Davie 4000 or a FDC Corona


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I rarely smoke in the morning these days. But I think my favorite morning smoke would be CAO Gold.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Por Larranga Panatela and a cup of coffee.

My favorite morning ritual.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

well, i work nights, so mornings are when i get off from work.. so i smoke just about anything in my collection.

This morning i am enjoying an Oliva G series Churchill... meduim, spicy, and relaxing... i really do enjoy these Olivas, and the churchill size offers me a good amout of time to unwind from the day (and futz around here in internet land)

when i wake up i rarely smoke...
when i do i prefer something short and on the milder side
i have a stash of hemmingway best sellers for a quick smoke, as well as fuente sun grown robustso...
but my favorite quick smoke is probably the davidoff long pantellas. they are great with black coffee and pretty damn strong. they have a good spice flavor to them, not as smooth as a larger cigar, but the flavor is good so i dont mind it.
they last about 30 min...
(a quick smoke for me is anything under 45 min... i prefer longer cigars.. im an indoor cat )


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I usually don't smoke in the morning, but if I did I would grab a Boli PC or a Party Short! Good morning smoke!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> I just sitting here smoking a Flor De Oliva and having a cup of coffee. Was wondering what everyone go to cigar in the morning is. I usually smoke 1 of 3 either FDO, Tampa Sweetheart 500 Maduro, or Vegas 5 Gold. :w


I too like a Flor de Oliva as a first smoke, hell I like those anytime. Lately I've been smokin' on a bundle of Famous Dominican 1000 coronas. Nice smoke.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I hardly ever smoke in the morning. I rarely have the opportunity, but even if I did, something just doesn't seem right about it to me. I think many years ago I heard a smoker tell me it's a sin to smoke before noon, so I think that's always in the back of my head...and my favorite time to enjoy a smoke is when the sun is setting or it's dark.

If I were to smoke in the a.m. it would be something a little bit lighter. I had an RyJ tubos #2 for my last morning smake, and it was perfect.

John


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

If it is a weekend and I have the time my favorite smoke with coffee is the LGC Medaille d' or No. 1. for the weekday shorter smoke on the ride to work a SCDH El Principe or Trini Reyes does the trick nicely.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Any of the Montecristo Peruvian Maduros or a Trilogy Old School Maduro Torp.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> I just sitting here smoking a Flor De Oliva and having a cup of coffee. Was wondering what everyone go to cigar in the morning is. I usually smoke 1 of 3 either FDO, Tampa Sweetheart 500 Maduro, or Vegas 5 Gold. :w


When the mood hits me, it is usually with a great cup of coffee. I would say for the morning:

- San Cristobal El Principe
- Montecristo No.4
- H. Upmann Corona Major

Any of these 3 can make my day better from the first light. 

ATL


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

this mornin' i had a connie #70 maduro with my coffee and paper. worked out pretty darn good for me.

Lee


----------



## Dalton (Aug 12, 2006)

When I have the opportunity it usually has to be something shorter, so I usually go to a IT Boxer Maduro, a 5 Vegas Series A Anomaly (never a bad time of day for those), or a RP 92 Petite Corona.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Anything made by ashton


----------



## JCole311 (May 25, 2005)

Chateau Real Gran Templar (it is a mild to med. Toro)


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Either a Monte #4 or Fuente Chateau.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i only smoke in am when i'm going to work-don't work everyday so it's limited-usually something med body-old fashioned #41's are my goto when the temp ain't too cold for the cammie wrapper-honduran factory corojos are another good one-i try to go for something that doesn't require too much thought as my brain is good for nada till noon!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

PLPC or a Monte No. 5...:dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have never smoked in the morning. Seems to make me sluggish!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I really like a RP Edge, LGC Serie R Maduro, Boli RC or Partagas Short. I have not tried it yet, but I would bet that an Anejo #46 would go well with some coffee.

scottie

FWIW, I like smoking a cigar early in the day much better than any other time.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

solo cafe or java toro with strong sweet coffee ( a habit I picked up when I was in the middle east )


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

volfan said:


> I really like a RP Edge, LGC Serie R Maduro, Boli RC or Partagas Short. I have not tried it yet, but I would bet that an Anejo #46 would go well with some coffee.
> 
> scottie
> 
> FWIW, I like smoking a cigar early in the day much better than any other time.


Wow, no playing for you in the morning! Shoot, most of those I need like 5 things off of the taco bell value menu in my belly prior to lighting up. Rock on!

For me, I need a tamer smoke. Something really light. Ashton 898, Casa Torano, or Reserva selecta natural.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I've yet to ever smoke a cigar in the morning, and i'm not sure if it's something i'll be trying anytime soon.

Maybe this spring break i'll have to give that a shot


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

tecnorobo said:


> I've yet to ever smoke a cigar in the morning, and i'm not sure if it's something i'll be trying anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe this spring break i'll have to give that a shot


I know what you mean... I used to HATE it. I'm not even CLOSE to being a morning person, so I never liked to do anything in the morning, let alone smoke a nice cigar... however, I've found that it can be a nice, relaxing way to start the day. Plus, I don't need coffee to wake up!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite morning smokes with a cup of coffee con leche:ss
(well at least this morning) 


Yes they are mild, barely approaching medium strength but consistent in flavor & burn, never bitter or harsh. Subtle nutty leather, good smoke volume but not abundant, nice white ash, hangs on for at least a third of the length.



Alrighty then...:tu


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

La Veja Habana Early Years Silencio

or

Leon Jimenes 300 Series Robusto. I am hoping when the other vitolas in this line come out later this year they include a 4x40, PC or the like.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice pics tzaddi. I smoked a Short Story this morning. I can't get enough of those! :dr


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

fonseca kadette or erdm demi tasse




and of course the erdm panetelas largas!!:dr


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I really like having a partagas chico on the way to class. Nice quick smoke, and not too heavy.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

Punch Pitas and Black Coffee... and a pair of dark sunglasses.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Personally, nothin's better than a nice, run-of-the-mill HdM Corona... perfect RG, great taste... what more could I ask for?!?!?!


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Nothing written in stone, but typically...

A McD's bacon, egg and cheese biscuit, (it's not kind to laugh at me for that), a couple cups of homeroast PnG and a RP Vintage '92.

Livin' Large :tu


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

I like either a Havana Sungrown by Alec Bradley, Fuente Chatue Fuente Natural, or a Slow Aged Lot 826 by Perdomo.

None of them are overpowering and make for an enjoying morning cigar.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

For me its got to be bold. I prefer a LCG serie R #6 Mad, Cao MX2 Toro, Camacho SLR and a cup of black Sumatra coffee. Rhis morning its the MX2.:dr


----------



## devin112 (Nov 9, 2006)

Montecristo Classic
Vegas gold


Something light and mild and then gradually work my way up to full flavor. I try to pair it up with my meals.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

For my weekend breakfasts, I usually keep it pretty mild - 
Perdomo Signature Collection, Perdomo Cabinet Series Champagne, 
5 Vegas Gold, & Peterson Gran Reserva are the ones I grab most often in the morning.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a few actually. 

Hemingway, Cusano 18 (I don't know about current Cusano 18's, but the two boxes I've had aging for a couple of years are really good as morning sticks), CAO Cameroon, and Dunhill (Not the signed).


----------



## jdtexan (Feb 12, 2007)

SCLDH El Prinicipe!


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I don't have a morning cigar as I usually just smoke (taboo subject) a cigarette or two. First thing in the morning the last thing I'm looking for is a nicotine fix and not the pure pleasure of enjoying a cigar.

Ok, what I'm trying to say is that I don't usually smoke a cigar before 2 in the afternoon or so. It's not morning but that's when I smoke. 

As far as what I smoke, it all depends on my mood. It could be a Indian Tabac Fire or it could be a Padron of some sort or it could be a Fonseca Maduro of some sort. Those three are my current favorites but I'm always trying new cigars.

Ok, that was a long winded answere that nobody asked for but what the hell, I might as well give you all the info.

Rob


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

The few times I have smoked in the morning (and I love the *idea* of smoking in the morning) it has tasted awful, just awful. Like my taste buds haven't woken up yet (this is pre-breakfast).

I wonder if I need to go with something stronger as the times I have tried it I have opted to go with the traditional mild cigar (Fonseca 5-50, RP Connecticut). Maybe since the flavor of these sticks is not so strong it can't get past the layer of crud on my tongue from the night before.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I can't remember what brand they are but here is a picture of me, taken this morning, smoking one of my morning sticks!

Johnny


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

hollywood said:


> and of course the erdm panetelas largas!!:dr


I have only had 2 of these, but dang they are amazing. Looking forward to smoking more of these!!!!


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the Cohiba Siglo I after a nice breakfast. I had one this past Saturday morning. Sat out in the sunny 75 degree weather we've been waiting for, with the most recent CA. Read some very interesting articles on Cuba, and thoroughly enjoyed the Siglo.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I can't remember what brand they are but here is a picture of me, taken this morning, smoking one of my morning sticks!
> 
> Johnny


Looks like it's unravelling a bit there bro. What's your humidity level??

:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I can't remember what brand they are but here is a picture of me, taken this morning, smoking one of my morning sticks!
> 
> Johnny


I believe that is a some of Rolando Reyes, Sr early work. Perhaps one of the first prototypes of a Cienfuegos, a *very special* 'Aged Piramide'.

No matter, it looks like you are enjoying it and as we say around CS, "That's what's really important."
:tu

-Richard


----------

